# Anyone use Nu Stock?



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

While not a new product, it is new to me. 
I have a black Pug that suffers from summer skin allergies to the point of losing hair and scratching constantly.
Not wanting to do the cortisone treatment, I opted to try this product.
I read the testimonials on the web site and though it couldn't be true...NEWSFLASH, it is!

After only three applications, her itching has stopped and amazingly, her hair is growing in faster than I ever though possible.

The product only has three ingredients, but boy, they sure do work!

http://www.nustock.com/


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No, But I'll be reading up. I was thinking about getting some "Dinovite" (?) Our adopted 11 year old G. Retiver is having terrible issues with his skin.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Where did you find it, They don't even sell it in Texas

Couldn't even find any in US


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

7thswan, I researched the dinovite but realized that my issue wasn't a nutritional problem so I didn't order it.

Ruby, I purchased mine from amazon.com. There was a seller that had a "two tube special" and that's the one I bought. It came quickly without problems.

As a side note...just yesterday I put it on one of my goats who's been having an issued with a wound/irritation right above the back of her hoof. Been treating it with several products without success. I'm hoping, and believing, that this product is going to do the trick.

I hate to repeat myself, but I have to say I can't believe how good my Pug looks from using this product. She's stopped scratching and ALL her bald spots have new hair growing.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes, you can find it in Texas. I bought my first jar of Nustock from a feed store. Go look at your local feed stores. They should have it.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have used it with excellent results! I ordered mine some years back from Western Horseman magazine. There was an ad in there saying, "this will grow hair on a door knob!" My horse had a big spot, bigger than a silver dollar, but not much bigger than that, where she had lost her hair. We thought it was rain rot or something related. I tried all the rain rot and skin related medications, over the counter as well. Nothing worked. I saw the ad and told my husband about it, he laughed and said go ahead and try it. Well, you don't apply it daily, so I kept track of when I applied it and followed the directions exactly. Not even a week later, she had peach fuzz on the spot. My husband could not believe it. Soon it was all filled in. Now this is many years later, you cannot tell where that spot was. I often wondered if it would work on a human! ound:

I just found it on eBay for $16.45 with free shipping in a 12 oz. tube. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nu-Stock-12-oz-burns-swelling-red-mange-rain-rot-horses-dogs-regrows-hair-/281157486106


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Katlupe, I'm glad to hear you had the same results. I know people, including some here, that think I'm exaggerating when I describe my experience with this product.
The goat I mentioned above is completely cured of her wound/rash/irritation with just three applications.
It's one of those products that I'll never be without.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Jeffers has it! I am going to try some thanks for the tip!
http://www.jefferspet.com/nu-stock/camid/EQU/cp/4F-A1/


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Something I'd like to ad to those buying Nu Stock...

You need to "massage" the tube very well before using and at each use as their is oil in the product and it separates from the solid matter. You'll notice that at the bottom of the tube where it's crimped, it can feel very firm. You want to emulsify and join the solid with the oil to make it work effectively.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have used it for many years for my dogs ears. Beware it does stink for a while, just like sulphur.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

parrotman said:


> Something I'd like to ad to those buying Nu Stock...
> 
> You need to "massage" the tube very well before using and at each use as their is oil in the product and it separates from the solid matter. You'll notice that at the bottom of the tube where it's crimped, it can feel very firm. You want to emulsify and join the solid with the oil to make it work effectively.


Wish I had known that the day before yesterday. It was putty then and oil today.............. Sigh.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

> Wish I had known that the day before yesterday. It was putty then and oil today.............. Sigh.


In fairness, the first direction on the tube is "shake well before using." 


> I have used it for many years for my dogs ears. Beware it does stink for a while, just like sulphur.


Still, a small inconvenience to have an issue remedied!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah but shaking isn't enough- it needs to be kneaded.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Agreed parrotman, that is why I have been using it for so many years. It really does wonders!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I know I beat this subject to death, but I found another use for it. My English Bulldog has had two skin tags/warts on his rump forever. Never had them removed as they didn't cause any issues, just unsightly.
I thought, why not try putting some Nu Stock on them and lo and behold they shrunk to almost pin head size! They were originally about the size of a nickle. I'm thinking a couple of more applications and they might actually be gone!


----------

